
Spark email client may have been hacked, according to reports of users on Reddit - cocotino
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/4sw6hm/has_there_been_a_breach_of_apple_ids_something/
======
thesmok
In the comments section, the person who appears to be from Spark:

> Hello guys,

> Thank you for the feedback and comments! Our team has been investigating
> this a for a few hours.

> What we know so far: 1. There's no breach or data leak according to our
> investigation. 2. The new, faster AWS server logic might have triggered
> iCloud security algos. We are already working with Apple to learn more
> details.

> We are doing some server side work to make Spark much faster, and to make it
> ready for the Mac version , which is already in Alpha.

> We will keep you updated once we have more news from Apple side.

> Thank you.

